

Web start-up Path to pay $800k to settle privacy charges - laurencei
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/security-it/web-startup-path-to-pay-800k-to-settle-privacy-charges-20130204-2duad.html

======
joshbaptiste
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5151230>

